# Outer Banks



## jm2fly (Nov 19, 2004)

Does anyone kayak fish on the outer banks of North Carolina? If you do where is a good place to go around the week after Easter?


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I believe you can access the sound pretty easily. There is access just south of Avon - you see alot of the windsurfers over there. Not sure of the exact name though.


----------



## mutualchris (Jan 25, 2008)

Where are you staying and how far do you want to drive? The action in the sound is slowly starting to heat up might be better week after easter. When exactly are you coming? Might be available to go with if you are looking for company. Let me know .
Chris


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

Hannibal said:


> I believe you can access the sound pretty easily. There is access just south of Avon - you see alot of the windsurfers over there. Not sure of the exact name though.


that would be the Canadian Hole -- bout halfway between avon & buxton


----------



## jm2fly (Nov 19, 2004)

mutualchris said:


> Where are you staying and how far do you want to drive? The action in the sound is slowly starting to heat up might be better week after easter. When exactly are you coming? Might be available to go with if you are looking for company. Let me know .
> Chris


Not sure if I'll be coming down this week or not. Might be a couple of more weeks now.


----------



## Brooksobx (Feb 10, 2008)

New Inlet is a good place to put in. After you cross Oregon Inlet bridge, it's probably 7 or 8 miles on your right. Good parking, you can't miss it. They run a lot of the kayak tours out of there, but they don't bother your fishing.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

give ryan a call down at hatteras jacks he really knows the sound and kayak fishing OH yeah and he will tell where the fish are or at least a good starting point


----------

